# Rubio Monocoat



## KanitariuM (Feb 27, 2010)

"Monocoat all-natural oil wood floor finishes are plant-based, VOC-free and completely non-toxic oil finishes of extraordinary durability."

"Monocoat adheres with the first microns of wood by molecular bonding. As a result, Monocoat Natural Oil can cover an average 400 sq. ft. of floor per liter. And because of molecular bonding, no surface film can form, and no variable saturation can occur. Not only is a second coat not required, the finished wood will not accept a second coat. The same action protects against overlaps and color variance and causes the process to complete in one coat."

Source : http://www.monocoat.us/

Someone have tested this product ? I heard good things about it.
I really want to test it on my coffee table !


----------



## wisno (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes.
I have little experienced about this product.
Well it is a nice product, but just it like a traditional finishing materials, like oil finish, or wax finish.
It will give nice, natural look for your finish.
But it wont give protection, and the color result is highly depend on your wood base color. 
You can view about it by look in some articles in my web blog: oil for wood finish and wax for wood finish


----------



## KanitariuM (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks but Rubio monocoat is not a simple oil. Have you used rubio monocoat oil ? It's a nanotechnologic treatment for wood protection.
See here : http://www.rubiomonocoat.co.uk/page13.htm

In fact, to be honest I hesitate between "terpentine and linseed oil with wax" or "rubio monocoat Oil".


----------



## cabbie (Dec 29, 2012)

Guys-
Any opinions/experience with Rubio monocoat used on countertops? My client wants to use this product, but I'm leery about recommending it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
The countertop will be used as a "breakfast bar" style counter, NOT anywhere near the sink or any really heavy wear.
Please let me know what your experiences have been.
THANKS!


----------



## KanitariuM (Feb 27, 2010)

After 5 years, I can say to you it's a good quality oil. I'm not an expert but it's a really nice finish on my coffee table !


----------

